# Helgramites and lamprey



## tuscriverfisher (Jun 29, 2005)

Anybody willing to let me know where to catch or buy helgramites and or lamprey?Any and all info we be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

ive found halgremights under the rocks looking for crawdads in the tusc.river mybe try looking under rocks


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Creeks and river.......look under rocks A lot of people also will use a minnow seine. have one person hold the seine and the other go up stream of it and start kick up stuff. lift rocks and brush the under side of them and everything.......At least that is about how I think people do it


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Yep just like rockbass said. get a sein and hold it across the creek in a shallow riffle and have someone kick up as many rocks as they can and kick your feet along the bottom. They hold onto rock and stick and stuff but once you knock em loose they just drift down the current into your net. Work the whole riffle in small sections, maybe 10 feet or so out in front of your sein so they dont get a chance to grab onto another rock when you knock em loose. You will get lots of crawdads by doing this also.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

One question, what do you want to do with lamprey?


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I think lampreys may be on the endangered or threatened species list in Ohio. Be sure to check before possessing any.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I've never heard of using lamprey for bait?


----------



## Deltafisher (Mar 1, 2005)

twistertail said:


> I've never heard of using lamprey for bait?



Dont know if you guys are takling about the same lamprey(eel)?but we used lamprey eel to fish for sturgeon out west.WE also used grass shrimp,ghost shrimp and other types of bait for sturgeon The lamprey was the best to use for bait,but very pricey  





Dave


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Yes I have heard of using eel for bait, but the lamprey I'm thinking of are the ones in the great lakes that suck themselves onto the side of salmon and other big fish.


----------



## Deltafisher (Mar 1, 2005)

Ok then,not the same lamprey  thats what i thought.

Thanks for clearing that up before i got flamed or someone say they couldnt wait for school to start   



Dave


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

A guy I know fished the Columbia for sturgeon and he said they used smelt. Did you get any big ones out there?


----------



## Deltafisher (Mar 1, 2005)

Most on the colombia use live shad,2 3 pound shad!!!.They get huge(bring you to your knees)sturgeon on the colombia.I never had the chance to fish it.I fished the delta in N cali. where they only got to a little over 100#s.

They are an awesome fish to catch :B 



Dave


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

> before i got flamed or someone say they couldnt wait for school to start


I've seen lamprey on the sides of paddlefish in the Ohio River.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

TheGreat Lakes Lamprey is not on the endangered list. They are rapidly increasing in numbers as evidenced by the number of reports by fisermen who have caught fish with the telltale round, torn flesh wound made by the lamprey. The lamprey will eventually weaken the fish to the point where death is certain. I have caught two fish with the mark this year and have seen two others carrying the mark. The lamprey will usually let go of the fish as it is being brought to net but in some case's hangs on and ends up in the boat. Any time I have a lamprey in the boat I simply cut off the head and feel darn good about it.


----------



## tuscriverfisher (Jun 29, 2005)

Thank you to all who have replyed.Quite alot of information here.I will definately be trying to catch some helgramites.As for lamprey i am refering to stream lamprey which are considered a nuisance fish just like the ones in erie.Also was asked what i was going to do with them.Well i think that these would be great bait no i have never used them or heard of them being used by anyone i know.But i just have this sneaky suspicion they would be good bait.But they could turn out to be no good.Hopefully i will find out.I will be sure to let yall know if i get the chance to use them. George


----------

